# Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch



## Nordangler (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo Boardies #h 
Wer von euch hat schon mit Miniwobbler ca. 3-4 cm auf Barsch und Bachforelle geangelt? |kopfkrat 
Vorzugsweise in kleinen Bächen und Auen. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?
Wie führt ihr die Miniwobbler?
Da ich selber immer mehr auf Miniwobbler umsteige um Barsche und Forellen damit zu erbeuten, wäre ich an einen Erfahrungsaustausch sehr interessiert.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn ihr dazu rege Kommentare hier herreinschreibt. #6 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Birger (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Jo mach ich. Also am liebsten hab ich die Rapala in 3cm, im Regenbogen-,bachforellendekor und für Barsch auch in Firetiger und den mit dem blauen Rücken.
Für Forellen im Fluss einfach schräg stromab werfen und gegen die Strömung einholen, mit der Strömung hab ich noch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Für Barsch langt auch einfaches einholen, zwischendurch zupfen ist aber auch nicht verkehrt. Man kann ihn auch nur an der Oberfläche zupfen, dann Pflücken die Barsch ihn sich runter, geht echt gut. Auf die Miniwobbler bekommt man im Sommer auch mal nen größeren Barsch, nicht immer diese kleinen Stinker.
Der kleinste von Dorado ist auch gut.
Hab auch schon viele Alande bis 4Pfd. und Hechte bis 80cm mit den kleinen Dingern gefangen, also vielleicht ein Stahvorfach verwenden.


----------



## Birger (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Hi praetorianer,
10er Fireline (ist die einzige geflochtene, die auch wirklich dünn ist) + 18er Monofiles Vorfach, ca. 2m. Dann einen Schlaufenknoten und daran den Wobbler. Hab leider auch schon Hechte abgerissen, also wenn viele vorkommen ist ein dünnes Stahlvorfach sinnvoll.
Ich hab mit der geflochtenen deutlich weniger Aussteiger, gerade bei Forellen und für Barsch ist es auch ok, dazu noch ne sehr weiche Rute in 2,10m und 5-10g oder 5-25g WG.


----------



## Nordangler (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Ich benutze ne 12er fireleine.
Meine Miniwobbler sind die von Bondex. Mein Favorit ist dort die Forellenimitation, sowie ein Miniwobbler in grün.
Ich benutze ansonsten auch das vordere Teil von den Wirbeln. So ist das einharken besser, als dauernd eine neue Schlaufe zu binden. Wichtig ist nur ein kleines Tönnchenwirbel verwenden, da man ansonsten die Laufeigenschaften der Wobbler behindert.

Sven


----------



## Birger (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Das mit der geflochtenen ist auch eine Geschmackssache, also im Fluss und für Barsch braucht man sie nicht unbedingt, da langt auch eine 16er oder 18er Monofile. Im Forellensee verwende ich aber nur noch geflochtene, sonst hakt man die doch etwas größeren Forellen nicht und hat viele Aussteiger.


----------



## angler0507 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage Jungs: Ich bin auch überzeugt, dass diese kleinen Wobbler auf Bafo hervorragend funktionieren. Aber ich komme mit den Dingern einfach nicht klar. 1. Finde ich das Auswerfen schwierig (man bekommt keine Weite, obwohl ich recht leicht fische). 2. Kommen die bei mir immer sofort an die Oberfläche. Allerdings fische ich auch in einem Altrheinarm mit teilweise recht satter Strömung…
Meine Montage Sportex Carat Spin 2- 12 Gramm, Daiwa Caprice mit 12er-Fireline, vorne kleiner Karabinerwirbel. Als Wobbler habe ich zwei knapp 3cm von Rapala (Bafo- und Regenbogen-Dekor). Das gleiche Problem habe ich mit zwei von DAM mit vorgeschaltetem Spinnerblatt (ohne Tauschaufel, etwas grösser als die Rapala).
Mache ich irgendetwas falsch?  |kopfkrat


----------



## drogba (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

also auf barsch kann man auch grosse wobbler so um die 8 cm nehmen die packen den trozdem .habe das so oft schon gtehabt wollte eiegntlich auf zander habe dann ein barsch haufen gefunden und auf einen 8cm wobbler massen von 20-30er barsche.


----------



## Alexander2781 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Hallo,

ich angle mit Wobblern von Salmo, Modell Hornet, 4 cm im Bachforellendekor, montiert an einer 18er Monofilschnur von Stroft ohne Wirbel. 

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## Birger (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

@ praetorianer:
wenn du wirklich dünne geflochtene Schnur haben willst, nimm die 10er Fireline, nicht die 12er. Zwischen denen liegen meiner Meinung nach Welten.
@ angler 0507: versuchs mal ganz ohne Wirbel, dann muss man zwar häufiger knoten, die Wobbler laufen aber echt besser. Mach einfach den Rapala Knoten. An der Ausrüstung wird es nicht liegen, vielleicht ist die Strömung zu doll, aber in der Leine ist sie auch manchmal recht hart und ich hab keine Probleme mit den Rapalas. Versuche sonst mehr quer zur Strömung zu werfen, oder den Wobbler nur in der Strömung stehen zu lassen, ihn nicht einzuholen, das reicht eigentlich.


----------



## Nordangler (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

angler0507 da gebe ich Birger vollauf Recht. Weiterhin, kannst du mit kleinen zarten Rucken den Wobbler einholen und immer den Wobbler dabei ein paar Sekunden stehen lassen. Das ist auch recht verfüherisch. Desweiteren kommt es darauf an ob du einen flachlaufenden oder tieflaufenden Miniwobbler benutzt. Bei flachlaufenden mußt du selber des öfteren aktiv werden, während der tieflaufende oft durch die Strömung aktiv ist.

Sven

Hat einer von euch Fotos von den Fotos mit oder ohne Fisch?


----------



## Bondex (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

@all 
ok ich verrate jetzt mal meine Geheimnisse...
@angler0507
Deine Probleme kenne ich genau hier mein Rat

Macht es so wie der Nordangler und nehmt nur den Karabiner zum Einhaken. Der Wirbel ist bei Wobblern überflüssig weil sich der Wobbler ja nicht dreht und wenn doch dann schmeißt ihn wech!
Als 2. muß ich sagen, daß sich geflochtene (Fireline) absolut nicht für Miniwobbler eignet. Natürlich bekommt man damit keine Weite weil der Reibungswiderstand einfach zu hoch ist. Außerdem bin ich der Meinung daß die Fische den Betrug sehen und gerade große dann nicht zupacken besonders wenn das Gewässer stark befischt ist und noch dazu sehr klar.

So sieht mein Gerät für Miniwobbler aus: Leichte Spinnrute oder kurze Winkelpicker um die 2,70-3,00 m dazu eine gute Spinnrolle (ich fische die Mitchell 300x oder die Avocet). Wichtig ist das die Spule randvoll ist und die Schnurverlegung sollte perfekt sein. Auf die Spule kommt im Bach eine gute 12er-14er Monoschnur (sehr gut ist die Antares von Shimano). Im Forellensee gehe ich auf eine 10er Mono runter. Keine Angst wer eine Rute mit weicher Spitze fischt und etwas drillen kann, der verliert selten einen Fisch durch Abriß. Und das mit den Wobblern ist auch immer so eine Sache. Ich persönlich fische nur noch meine eigenen Wobbler, weil ich der Meinung bin, daß diese einfach besser laufen als beispielsweise ein Rapala. Außerdem überschlagen diese sich seltener. Auf jeden Fall haben alle meine Minis nur einen Drilling, ein zweiter ist überflüssig wie ein Kropf. Ich werfe mit so einer Zusammenstellung etwa 15-20 Meter und das reicht in den meisten Fällen locker aus. Im Bach kann ich meine schwimmenden Wobbler zusätzlich unter Bäumen durchtreiben lassen und das ist ein entscheidender Vorteil gegenüber Twistern, Shads, Spinnern oder Blinkern. Mit Wobblern kann ich den Räubern richtig auf den Geist gehen indem ich sie auf der Stelle pendeln lasse, irgendwann packen die Biester zu, dann ist´s mir egal ob sie hungrig sind oder nur genervt!


----------



## Bondex (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Ach ja zur Köderführung: Die hängt vom Gewässer und von der Art des Wobblers ab. Unregelmäsig ist immer gut, im Bach aber oft nicht machbar und meist auch nicht nötig. Ich habe selbst schon mal auf einen nur abtreibenden Schwimmini eine schöne Bachforelle erwischt. Ansonsten nehmen Barsch Hecht und sogar Rotaugen und Haseln gerne meine ganz kleinen Minis.


----------



## BigEarn (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Kann Bondex nur zustimmen. Auch ich verwende bei Miniwobblern ausschließlich Monofile (0,14 - 0,16) und kann mich gerademal an einen Aussteiger erinnern. Sind die Haken gut sitzt jeder Fisch auch bei Mono. Und von diesen beissen bei Verwendung Monofiler Schnur meines Erachtens deutlich mehr, da 1. der Schreckeffekt geringer ist und 2. größere Weiten beim Werfen erreicht werden.
Wirbel und KArabiner lasse ich allerdings komplett weg und schaffe die Verbindung zum Köder durch den Rapala-Knoten. Einmal geübt macht man den in Sekunden. 
Fische ich die ganz kleinen Suspender-Modelle von Rapala lasse ich sie auch in stillen Abschnitten kurzweilig stehen. Hat schon den ein oder anderen unschlüssigen Nachläufer zum Zupacken gebracht. #6


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Nomalerweise bin ich ja ein Verfechter von der Verwendung von multifiler Schnur. Ich bin allerdings noch nie auf die Idee gekommen diese auch beim Nachstellen von Bachforellen zu benutzen. Hier gebe ich meinen Vorschreibern in allen Belangen Recht. Um auf einigermaßen Weite zu kommen ist Mono in den beschrieben Dicken einfach besser. Als Hauptschnur nehme ich 16er und als Vorfach 14er Leine. Als Ruten verwende ich eine leichte Spinnrute 2,40m, 3-15gr wenn das Ufer etwas unzugänglich ist, ansonsten eine Matchrute 3,9-4,2m. Mit einem Picker habe ich es auch schon versucht, war allerdings nicht so überzeugt davon. Den/die Wobbler hänge ich ebenfalls  mit einem kleinen, runden Karabiner ohne Wirbel ein. Der Wechsel geht einfach schneller. Zwischenstops beim Einholen der Wobbler sowie Richtungswechsel halte ich für sehr wichtig und verleiten meist auch den etwas unentschlossenen Fisch zum zuschnappen.


----------



## Nordangler (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Komme gerade vom angeln. Wollte ein paar neue Miniwobbler von Bondex testen.
Bondex: Super Teile, super Laufverhalten.

Naja ich fische so vor mir hin und entdecke dabei einen ca 75 cm langen Hecht des sich schön sonnt und so vor sich hindöst. Na denke ich, da wollen wir mal ein bißchen Leben ins Spiel bringen. Eine knappe Stunde habe ich dem Hecht sämtliche Wobbler vor die Nase gehalten und mir alle Mühe der Welt gegeben, doch das Mistviech bewegte sich kein Stück. Zum Schluß habe ich ihn ein Stoß mit der Rutenspitze gegeben. Kann ja wohl nicht angehen, das ich ackere wie eine besengte Sau und der Hecht will nicht.
Nach dem Stoß mit der Rutenspitze zog er dann von dannen. Könnte schwören das er mir zum Abschied zugeblinzelt hat, als wolle er sagen, jeder andere Angelr aber du nicht.
Fotos stelle ich heute Abend rein.

Sven


----------



## the doctor (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Welchen Knoten benutzt ihr denn zum Verbinden von geflochtene- und Monofile Schnur?


----------



## angler0507 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Schluß habe ich ihn ein Stoß mit der Rutenspitze gegeben. Kann ja wohl nicht angehen, das ich ackere wie eine besengte Sau und der Hecht will nicht.
> Nach dem Stoß mit der Rutenspitze zog er dann von dannen. Könnte schwören das er mir zum Abschied zugeblinzelt hat, als wolle er sagen, jeder andere Angelr aber du nicht.
> Fotos stelle ich heute Abend rein.
> 
> Sven




 :q  :q  :q  :m 

Köstlich, aber auch solche Erlebnisse machen die Angelei doch zu diesem amüsanten und spanenden Hobby.   


@all Danke für die Tipps. Werde es mal mit Monofiler und Karabiner probieren. Tieflaufende Mini-Wobbler suche ich schon länger. Habe ich bis jetzt noch keine entdeckt. Nur Flachläufer. Nennt mir doch mal ein paar empfehlenswerte Modelle… Thanks!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Eine knappe Stunde habe ich dem Hecht sämtliche Wobbler vor die Nase gehalten und mir alle Mühe der Welt gegeben, doch das Mistviech bewegte sich kein Stück.



Na der hat dich aber ganz schön gefoppt!    |supergri  von wegen dumme Hechte und nix lernfähig. Selbstbauwobbler sind dabei ja wegen unbekannt sogar gewaltig im Vorteil aber eben auch erkennbar.

Allerdings kommen wir da zur 2.Frage was tun bei Hechtvorkommen.
ich tüftle da noch an superdünner 7x7 mit Agraffenwirbeln, für Barsche reicht das schon mal und bei etwas trüberen Wasser hat man damit auch noch gute Chancen. Interessant ist, wo und wie gibt es den dünnsten Stahl?


----------



## eg19399 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Zur Ausgangsfrage ist in den o.g. Antworten eigentlich alles gesagt.  Aber man gibt je gern seinen "Senf" dazu ;-). 
- monofile 14 - 16 Schnur
- keinen Wirbel, allenfalls Einhängekarabiner
- bei den besprochenen Grössen eher Rapala-Knoten.
Ich fische am liebsten stromauf - das hat mir bisher die meisten Erfolge beschert.
Weit werfen ist meines Erachten nicht so wichtig wie genaues Präsentieren.  
Dabei habe ich auf Barsche am besten mit Imitaten von kleinen Artgenossen abgeschnitten. Die größten mit Wobbler gefangenen Barsche (ca. 1,5 kg) hatte ich allerdings auf "selbstgemurkste" Koppenimitationen. Auf Forellen liefen bei mir ebenfalls Imitationen der Artgenossen am besten. Die Elritzenimitate  von Rapala liegen eigentlich ungenutzt in der Kiste.
Wobbler fische ich ohne Vorfach, hatte bei Hechten aber bisher immer "Schwein" - kann sich ja mal ändern, wenn der ganz Grosse mit dem Winzling im Maul verschwindet. 

Grüsse


----------



## Bondex (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

@Nordangler
so eine Situation hatte ich gaaaanz früher auch mal, da habe ich dann einfach 5 dicke Tauwürmer auf einen Drilling gespießt und das Bündel dem Hecht auf die Nase gelegt weil ich einfach keinen Köderfisch erwischen konnte. Da hat das Biest dann zugepackt als ihm einer der Würmer in das Nasenloch gekrochen war  
Aber ich bin schon mal gespannt auf die Bilder |uhoh:


----------



## Birger (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

@ Angeldet: das einzige vernünftige Stahlvorfach für solche leichte Angelei ist meiner Meinung nach das Carbon x von PB in 5Kg Tragkraft. Den dicken Wirbel an beiden Seiten ab und an die Schlaufe einen kleinen Sprengring oder diese kleinen Cross Lock Dinger. Wenigstens kann man bei dem Vorfach die Kniggelstellen wieder ausbügeln und es ist wirklich dünn.
So und wann gibts hier nun mal Fotos? Ich hab schon geguckt, hab aber nur ein paar auf denen man die Wobbler nicht so gut sieht. Vielleicht geh ich nächste Woche mal los und mach neue Fotos.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Hab dieses jahr ganz zu Anfang der Saison als ich mich mit der Fliegenrute noch nicht so getraut hab an der Konge mehrere Regenbogner , einige leider untermaßige Bachforellen und n 75er hecht auf Miniwobbler erwischt .

Als Wobbler nehm ich Ugly Ducklings , die sind wirklich mini . 
Laufen aber irgendwie ******* drehen sich und kommen zur Oberfläche ...
Die Lösung war einfach ich hab mit nem Nagelclip die tauchschaufel so zurechtgeschnitten das nurnoch n 4 eckiger Stummel da war . Danach lief der Wobbler sehr viel ruhiger und besser aber immernoch sehr flach .
Also noch n Bleischrot vorgeklemmt . Und zwar nicht direkt vor den Wobbler sondern 10 oder 20 cm davor . Wenn man den jetzt beim werfen leicht abbremst verheddert sich das sogut wie nie .
Hört sich an wie ne Notlösung war aber sehr fängig .

Als Schnur benutz ich übrigens ne 16er Mono und dieses jahr ist mir noch kein einziger Fisch abgerissen .
Stahlvorfach benutz ich nicht das mögen die forellen meiner meinung nach garnicht  .


----------



## Nordangler (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Hier die Fotos von heute.
Ich weiß nicht, ob man den Hecht erkennen kann. 
Dabei die Wobbler von Bondex sowie 2 Bilder von dem Graben.

Sven


----------



## Bondex (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Nordangler
Ist ja ein voll geiler Bach, also ich muß sagen der reizt mich sehr!!! Da kannste wirklich nur gaaanz flachlaufende nehemn und ruhig noch´ne Nummer kleiner! Und das Biest hat auf die Wobbler absolut nicht reagiert??? Vielleicht war deine Schnur doch zu dick oder er hat dich bei dem klaren Wasser sogar gesehen. Dann schalten die Biester oft auf stur!


----------



## Nordangler (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Davon gehe ich nicht aus. Habe ja schon oft Hechte auf Sicht geangelt. 
Der wollte mich 100% verarschen. ;-)

Sven


----------



## Bondex (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Davon gehe ich nicht aus. Habe ja schon oft Hechte auf Sicht geangelt. 
Der wollte mich 100% verarschen. ;-)

Ich hätte gerne dein dummes Gesicht gesehen, poste mal ein Foto davon :q  :q  :q


----------



## Nordangler (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

grrrrrr.
Mach ich beim nächsten Male.
Will aber lieber ein Foto mit Miniwobbler und Fisch haben.

Sven


----------



## Bondex (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Sven laß dich von so einem dämlichen Reptil nicht unterkriegen beim nächsten Mal machst du ihm ein Piercing, gaaaaaanz bestimmt!


----------



## Fabio (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Mich würde wirklich interessieren, wie ich meine Miniwobbler-Ausrüstung "hechtfest" machen könnte, Welches Stahl ist so dünn und leicht das es dem Wobbler nicht das spiel nimmt?
Als Rute würde ich die shimano catana float in 3,90m nehmen, is doch für die Weite des Wobblers besser?


----------



## Lahnfischer (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Meine Ausrüstung für das ganz leichte Spinnfischen in der Lahn besteht aus einer Berkley-Skeletor in 2,70, einer Mitchel 308x, bespult mit 018er oder 020er Mono (StroftGTM). Meine Lieblingsköder sind die schwimmenden Salmo Hornets in 4 cm, 3 Gramm Gewicht.
Da in der Lahn immer mit Hechten zu rechnen ist, schalte ich prinzipiell ein Stahlvorfach vor, ich verwende einfach das normale 7-Strand von Drennan mit 6.8 Kilo Tragkraft (ist sehr dünn) und verarbeite es selbst mittels Quetschhülsen.
Als Karabiner verwende ich ausschließlich die Duo-Locks von Think-Big, hier in der Größe 1 oder 2.
Beim Fischen in der starken Strömung unter unseren Wehren stören sich die Fische überhaupt nicht an dem Vorfach, sie haben gar keine Zeit dazu, denn schnappen sie nicht sofort zu, ist der Happen weg.
Habe damit angefangen von etlichen Bafos, Barschen, massenweise Döbel sogar recht kapitale Barben und auch Hechte gefangen.
Die genannten Hornets laufen auch an dem dünnen Stahl einwandfrei und im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Wobblern, die ich schon getestet habe und die bei starker Strömung nur noch an der Oberfläche langschliddern, bohren sich diese Hornets immer noch Richtung Grund und wackeln dabei munter mit dem Arsch...


----------



## Fabio (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Na ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie sich das mit den Minis bei mir rentiert, Hab die letzten Jahre relativ viel mit Grosswobblern geangelt, was doch ziemlich anstrengend sein kann . Hab mir überlegt die Minis nur mit einem Drilling oder  zwei einzelhaken auszustatten um tiefschluckern noch eine chance zu geben.


----------



## Fisch1000 (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Ich fische sehr oft mit kleinen Rapalas (3cm) am Bach. An manchen Tagen kommen sie öfter zum Zug als ein Spinner, weil ich die Hölzer neben überhängende Wurzeln treiben lassen kann und so die Forellen aus der Reserve locken kann. Auch auf Barsch war ich mit Wobblern erfolgreich (WER NICHT?) allerdins kommen hier bei mir meistens größere Modelle (5cm) zum Einsatz, weil sich die kleinen 3cm Wobbler mit ihren 2 Gramm nicht besonders gut fliegen!!!

Fisch1000


----------



## Seebaer (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*



			
				Fabio schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde wirklich interessieren, wie ich meine Miniwobbler-Ausrüstung "hechtfest" machen könnte, Welches Stahl ist so dünn und leicht das es dem Wobbler nicht das spiel nimmt?
> Als Rute würde ich die shimano catana float in 3,90m nehmen, is doch für die Weite des Wobblers besser?


 
Nehme zum Wobblerangeln oft so Stahlstangen (weiß jetzt nit wie die genau  heißen). Sie haben den Vorteil das der Wobbler sich beim auswerfen nicht so überschlägt und verhakt. Zudem geben sie bei Hechtbissen absolute Sicherheit.


----------



## Lahnfischer (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Ne Spinnstange, die alleine bestimmt das doppelte vom Köder wiegt ist bestimmt eine erstklassige Alternative, da muß ich dir recht geben... #q #6


----------



## Fabio (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

@Seebär: Du meinst wohl diese Spinnstangen? Hab ich schon bei den grossen  SuperShad Raps verwendet aber bei Miniwobblern?? Die müsste ja mind 7-10cm haben und das Gewicht würde den Kleinen doch runterziehen?


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

habe ich früher oft und gern gemacht ....
leichte Steckrute 10-20 Gramm, 0,20er Mono und die kleinsten Modelle von Rapala 3-5 cm
Gewässer war ein abwechslungsreicher Flußabschnitt der Leine den ich mit Watstiefeln begehen konnte ....
war immer herrlich im Wasser zu stehen und die Barsche hinter dem Wobbler hinterher jagen zu sehen, mittlerweile hab ich mich aber aufs "gröbere" verlegt...


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (15. April 2009)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Ich refresh den Fred mal. So eine Spinnstange behindert doch mit sicherheit den Lauf eines 2Gramm Wobblers?! Oder nicht?


----------



## myers (15. April 2009)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Ich beschränke mich mal auf das, was noch nicht gesagt wurde (glaub ich ;+).

Ich bin aber kein Spezialist, hab mir nur grad vor kurzem (gepusht durch den Fetisch-Thread) zwei Miniwobbler (Rappala 6cm/Balzer 5cm) zugelegt und ausprobiert (fischen tue ich in einem kleinen, gerade an den Bafo-Standorten stark behangenen Fluss und mündenden Bächen). Natürlich hab ich vorher schon mit Wobbler gefischt, größeren auf Hecht, sie sind mir im Allgemeinen allerdings immer zu teuer gewesen.

Ich habe bis jetzt nur den kleineren Miniwobbler im Karauschen-Design ausprobiert und damit innerhalb von 3h drei Bafos und einen Döbel gefangen, außerdem Nachläufer von 2 Mini-Bafos gehabt. 2 Forellen waren groß und wurden an einer Stelle gefangen, an der ich eine Woche zuvor mit Rotwurm & 2er Spinner nichts losmachen wollte.

1) Haken
Meine haben beide einen Heck- und einen Rumpfdrilling. Das erscheint mir viel zu brutal. Eine Forelle war klein, und ich kann von Glück sagen, dass ich sie releasen konnte. Denn hängen tun sie nur an einem Drilling, der andere bohrt sich während des Drills irgendwo hin. Bei der 38er Bafo bohrte sich der 2. Drilling unters Auge - nicht weiter schlimm, da ich sie verwerten konnte.

Deshalb werde ich persönlich entweder
a) Miniwobbler mir nur einem Drilling am Heck (ggf. einen abmontieren) oder 
b) Miniwobbler mit Einzelhaken verwenden und 
c) wenn Drillinge, dann die Widerhaken abschleifen.

2) Design
Meine Forellen haben so oft Gründlinge im Magen (halte ich auch für Hecht-Leibspeise aber sie sind geschützt nebenbei bemerkt nicht als Köfi verwenden). Ein entspr. Wobblerdesign würde ich bevorzugen, das mag aber mein pers. Aberglaube sein.

3) Stahlvorfächer
An potentiellen Hecht-Standorten ein Muss. Sowieso immer selber bauen. Für Miniwobbler wäre vermutlich 49 strands (7x7, gibt es mehr?) Stahlvorfach geeignet, viele Stränge = weich & biegsam. Wenn Du sie selbst baust, kannst Du durch die Länge, den richtigen Ösenradius (Spiel) und die Anzahl der Umwicklungen nach der Quetschhülse (Steifigkeit) bestimmt ein brauchbares und zugleich hechttaugliches Stahlvorfach bauen. Ich muss es selbst noch ausprobieren, dürfte aber klappen mit meinen 5/6cm Minis, bei noch kleineren...?


[edit]
Das mit der Spinnstange war sicherlich für größere Wobbler gemeint, oder gibt es derart leichte?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. April 2009)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Bei Mono habe ich zudem den Eindruck, dass die Steifere Schnur den Minwobbler zusätzlich nach vorne schiebt, was bei Geflecht nicht passieren kann. 

10er Monoschnur wie bei Bondex finde ich schon reichlich krass. Würde bei uns selbst am Hängerfreien Puff gar nicht gehen weil immer Lachsforellengefahr besteht die bei einer 10er Schnur durch sämtliche Montagen der Mitangler ziehen würden. Ich habe eine 16er drauf.

Achja, wichtig: Polbrille nicht vergessen, da man häufig in unmittelbarer Ufernähe und auf Sicht fischt!


----------



## Tisie (17. April 2009)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Hallo,



myers schrieb:


> Meine Forellen haben so oft Gründlinge im Magen (halte ich auch für Hecht-Leibspeise aber sie sind geschützt nebenbei bemerkt nicht als Köfi verwenden). Ein entspr. Wobblerdesign würde ich bevorzugen, das mag aber mein pers. Aberglaube sein.


das glaube ich auch und Rapala hat den Original Floater in der Farbe GOB (Gudgeon), was genau einem Gründling entspricht. Die Farbe ist aber nicht überall zu bekommen (z.B. bei Gerlinger, *klick*) ... ansonsten paßt die Farbe MD (Muddler) auch ganz gut zu einem Gründling. Ich werde beide Farben mal in dieser Saison ausprobieren, bisher war die Farbe G (Gold) immer der Renner.

Mal noch 'ne andere Frage ... auch wenn es keine wirklichen Miniwobbler mehr sind: hat jemand von Euch die kleinen Rapala X-Rap (6cm) schonmal am Bach gefischt? Die gibt es momentan zu 'nem sehr günstigen Kurs bei AM-Angelsport und auch in sehr interessanten Farben für die Bachangelei: *klick* (ein bißchen herunterscrollen)

Gruß, Matthias

P.S.: Ich wundere mich ein bißchen, daß hier viele mit so dünnen Schnüren im Bach angeln (12er-16er) ;+ ... habt Ihr keine Angst, daß Ihr mal 'ne richtige Granate rauf bekommt und die verliert? Bei mir am Bach gibt es sehr viel Kraut, Schilf, Totholz und Wurzeln, da muß man im Drill von 'ner 40+ Forelle schon richtig Druck machen, um die nicht zu verlieren. Nach einem echt heiklen Drill von 'ner knapp 50er Forelle letztes Jahr bin ich jetzt sogar von 18er auf 20er Stroft hochgegangen, denn da gibt es auch 60er Forellen. In der Maifliegenzeit fische ich sogar mit 0,25er Tippet an der Fliegenrute, aber mit 12er-16er bräuchte ich da nicht antreten #d


----------



## Student (17. April 2009)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*



myers schrieb:


> 1) Haken
> Meine haben beide einen Heck- und einen Rumpfdrilling. Das erscheint mir viel zu brutal. Eine Forelle war klein, und ich kann von Glück sagen, dass ich sie releasen konnte. Denn hängen tun sie nur an einem Drilling, der andere bohrt sich während des Drills irgendwo hin. Bei der 38er Bafo bohrte sich der 2. Drilling unters Auge - nicht weiter schlimm, da ich sie verwerten konnte.
> 
> Deshalb werde ich persönlich entweder
> ...



Genau aus diesem Grund gibt es folgenden Thread: 
*Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern?*

Denn abgesehen von Forellen, die u.a. nicht schonend zurückgesetzt werden können, gibt es insbesondere bei Mini-Wobblern kurz nach oder sogar während der Schonzeit (wenn kein allgemeines Kunstköderverbot herrscht) viele Bisse von Hecht und co., welche die Drillinge tief schlucken. 

Widerhakenlose Einzelhaken sind hier das Optimum im schonenden Umgang mit den Fischen!

Die Haken sind von den Threadteilnehmern, s.o., mittlerweile vielfach erprobt.

Mfg,

Student


----------



## Wallerschreck (17. April 2009)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*



Tisie schrieb:


> bin ich jetzt sogar von 18er auf 20er Stroft hochgegangen,



Meinst du das ernst? 
Ich fische aktuell mit einer 10er Fireline (hab ich geschenkt bekommen) ohne Probleme. Das eigentliche Problem ist bei der Bafo (bei mir) nicht die Tragkraft der Schnur sondern eher das Ausschlitzen der Fische bei nem harten Drill.


----------



## Tisie (17. April 2009)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Hi,



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Meinst du das ernst?


natürlich!

Nenn mir mal eine Alternative zu stärkerer Schnur, wenn man den Fisch auf sehr begrenztem Raum ausdrillen muß und deshalb keine bzw. nur sehr wenig Schnur geben kann? Wie gesagt, die Durchschnittsgröße der Forellen ist recht groß und es kommen 60er vor. Abgesehen davon ist ein kurzer, harter Drill besser für den Fisch, als ihn - überspitzt gesagt - stundenlang an überfeinem Gerät totzudrillen. Mit Aussteigern habe ich so gut wie keine Probleme, die Rute puffert 'ne Menge weg und solange der Stecken richtig krumm ist, wird auch die Schnurspannung gehalten (zu geringe Schnurspannung ist oft die Ursache von Aussteigern).

Mich hat es nur gewundert, daß hier viele so feine Schnüre am Bach fischen und 'ne 10er Mono am Forellensee halte ich schon für grob fahrlässig. Aber mein Maßstab sind auch die dänischen Forellenseen, wo mir schon einige 3-5kg Torpedos direkt beim Biss die feinen Trockenfliegen- und Nymphenhaken gerade gemacht oder Vorfächer gesprengt haben, ohne daß ich auch nur ansatzweise reagieren konnte. An 'nem deutschen Forellensee mit ausschließlich lahmen Portionsforellen ist die 10er Schnur sicher kein Problem.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Wallerschreck (17. April 2009)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Also ich fische auf Bafo grundsätzlich an einem kleinen stark strömenden Bach und auch mit extrem harter Bremse.
Eine 60ger konnte ich noch nicht drillen aber 40-50cm sind drin. Bisher kam da nichtmal ansatzweise die Tragkraft der Schnur ans Ende. Das sind immerhin 4-5Kg + Dämpfung der Rute. Das bringt auch eine richtig dicke BaFo nicht mal eben schnell aufgebaut.

Ok ne 10er Mono halte ich auf für Blödsinn. Da muss sich die Forelle ja nur mal breitseitig in die Strömung legen da machts schon "pitsch"


----------



## Tisie (17. April 2009)

*AW: Mit Miniwobbler auf Bachforelle und Barsch*

Hi,



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Bisher kam da nichtmal ansatzweise die Tragkraft der Schnur ans Ende. Das sind immerhin 4-5Kg + Dämpfung der Rute. Das bringt auch eine richtig dicke BaFo nicht mal eben schnell aufgebaut.


das ist richtig, Regenbogner sind da sicher um einiges explosiver im Drill. Aber 'ne größere BaFo in guter Kondition ist auch nicht ohne und wenn sie im Drill doch die Flucht in ein Hinderniss schafft und damit die Schnur aufrauht/schwächt, möchte ich auf die zusätzliche Reserve der 20er nicht verzichten. Und die 60er Trutte wartet auf mich 

Welche Schnur verwendest Du denn zwischen Fireline und Köder?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------

